# (IR) IR Interlude: Turns 5-6 (Thread 1)



## Mr. Draco (Mar 19, 2002)

Here's the interlude thread...


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 19, 2002)

Kalanyr, I'm pretty sure everybody has some measure of invisibility to 10th level scrying.  Seeing that even Alzem has 16PL unaccounted for as of the last lists post (the least of everybody).


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 19, 2002)

Everyone did but guess who it benefits most?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 19, 2002)

*kaboom.*



> Edena is trying to keep the IR going.




Try a AL scan on Edena and then let's talk again


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 19, 2002)

Let's see what edena says about it all.  Personally i'm in favor of a longer IR, even if that means they have fast healing: 250 for a few turns.  It would be acceptable to me, if edena just slowed melkor's magic research due to his huge losses.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 19, 2002)

Yeah... Letting them live is okay - letting them also get 10th-level magic is not.


----------



## Forrester (Mar 19, 2002)

Not so sure the turn should be over -- there was a big battle between Alzem and Anabstercorian to resolve. I don't think Edena ever said that the turn MUST ABSOLUTELY end at 400 posts. 

However, that thread did need to be closed, as it was near 200. 

We should wait here and find out what Edena wants, in any case; I would not be surprised if he just decided to resolve the battle here. Of course, I also wouldn't be surprised if he opened up the third thread for the turn. 

Forrester


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 19, 2002)

Good point Forrester, although i think edena actually said once that a turn was 400 posts, or two threads, however long that lasted IC.

Either way, we can't do much until Edena gets on.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Mar 19, 2002)

Sorry guys but I have been spending over half of my power level on magical research from the first turn, and I lost some battles because of it, and now I get help from some other factions! Not to mention I am able to use 10th and 11th level magic on Toril, and have descendants of Netherese on my side!


----------



## Forrester (Mar 19, 2002)

Yeah, and when you devote too much PL to magical research, and lose your entire nation, and all of your scientists die -- 

well, you shouldn't get full credit for all of your magical research that turn, now, should you?

I take it that you have your Dragons doing the research now? *sigh*


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Mar 19, 2002)

And it seems that my full force WASN`T decimated, I had reserves in Plane of Shadow and Toril.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey, darkness, could you close this thread?  There's no further need for it now that edena's back.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 19, 2002)

Done.


----------

